# Blanket Appaloosas becoming varnish?



## agallion (Mar 30, 2012)

I am looking at a 3 mo. old App filly to possibly purchase. She is currently a bay w/blanket, sired by a palomino QH and out of a varnish/roan App mare. The dam started out the same color the filly is now, but roaned out with age.
My question is, is there any way to know whether or not the filly will stay a bay/blanket, or whether she will turn into a varnish like her dam?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I dont know if there is a definite way to tell...not even sure genetic testing can answer that. However I CAN tell you that my App gelding was born solid with 1-2 blanket spots...

And this is him today


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Pictures?

Either way if she varnishes or not, she will always have her blanket. The varnish will just blur the edges in with the rest of her coat.


----------



## agallion (Mar 30, 2012)

*pictures*

I am going to attempt to attach a couple of pics of the filly...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I would say that more than likely she will varnish out. How quickly or extensively remains to be seen as each horse is different.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

The vast majority of blankets are also varnish roans. It is actually unusual for one to hold its solid base color through its entire life.

Haha...is that a teeny tiny snip I see?


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anyone have pictures of aged ApHC or other Appy-spotted horses that have NOT varnished out with age? I've been chatting with some appy people off an on the last several months and they feel that all appys will eventually varnish--some just far slower than others.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Not a varnish, at all:








Was born black with a blanket, now 7:








Slower varnish, 5 years old:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL .. all bets are off with Appaloosas.. I've had them for years and been around tons of them. I would think chances are pretty good that he will varnish .. but who knows, and to what extent!

It's like Christmas every spring with an Appy!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

31 ...


----------

